# Is My Pc 64 Bit Capable?



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

hello guys i was wondering if there is anyways i can chek if my hardware is ready to run a 64 bit windows operating system? anyone can help me


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

https://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/sysreq.mspx

for a start. Also ask yourself what you will gain from it!


----------



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

ok ill chek the site out .. hope it will help


----------



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

ok i used a program to scan for my hardware info.. here is the report... :
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180
Computer Name PC451453366382
User Name RastaMan
Logon Domain PC451453366382

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Unknown, 1477 MHz (8 x 185)
Motherboard Name Quanta 30B8
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 2048 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (06/30/06)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200 (256 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200 (256 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Conexant HD Audio output

Storage:
Disk Drive FUJITSU MHV2120BH PL
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 103959 MB (79994 MB free)
D: (FAT32) 9457 MB (1437 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

Network:
Primary IP Address 192.168.1.2
Primary MAC Address 00-14-A5-B4-B5-F6
Network Adapter Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN (192.168.1.2)
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Network Adapter WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (87.8.236.254)
Modem HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB Device HP Pavilion Webcam
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


----------



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Version F.12
Release Date 06/30/2006
Size 1024 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Product HP Pavilion dv6000 (EZ473UA#ABA)
Version Rev 1
Serial Number CNF63007WF
Universal Unique ID 434E4636-33303037-57460016-366CCF7B
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Quanta
Product 30B8
Version 65.1C
Serial Number None

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Quanta
Version N/A
Serial Number None
Chassis Type Notebook
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State  Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Processors / AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile TL ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer AMD
Version AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile TL
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 1600 MHz
Current Clock 1600 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.6 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade None
Socket Designation Socket S1

[ Caches / L1 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 64 KB
Installed Size 64 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Socket Designation L1 Cache

[ Caches / L2 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Through
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Socket Designation L2 Cache

[ Memory Devices / DIMM 1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 1024 MB
Speed 1 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM 1
Bank Locator Bank 0,1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM 2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Size 1024 MB
Speed 2 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM 2
Bank Locator Bank 2,3

[ System Slots / PCI Express Slot 1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Express Slot 1
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 64-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI Express Slot 2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Express Slot 2
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 64-bit
Length Short

[ On-Board Devices / On-Board Device #1 ]

On-Board Device Properties:


----------



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Mobile Unknown, 1477 MHz (8 x 185)
L1 Code Cache 64 KB
L1 Data Cache 64 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
CPU #0 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52, 1607 MHz
CPU #1 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52, 1607 MHz

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 100 %
CPU #2 2 %


----------



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

anyone can help me?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it claims to have an AMD X2, that's a 64 bit processor. Sounds like it's 64 bit compatible to me.


----------



## RastaManPower (Jul 24, 2006)

but... will every program i use on windows xp home 32 be able to run on a 64bit operating system


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm running the 32 bit XP-Pro on this AMD X2 machine. The 64 bit processors all run 32 bit software and operating systems just fine.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you're thinking about going to Windows XP x64 then don't waste your time and money. Windows Vista is when 64 bit O/S will start to be really supported, for Windows XP x64 there are almost no performance gains to be had but there some compatibility issues with some programs and there's a lack of drivers for some hardware.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That too.


----------

